# Hilfe bei XCOPY



## e-shrek (9. April 2004)

Brauche mal ein bisschen hilfe bei xcopy befeheln.
Ich versuche gerade ein kleines Backup Programm zu schreiben mit dem ich mein komplettes Benutzerprofil sichern kann.
Damit ich nur die wichtigen sachen kopiere möchte ich xcopy mit dem /exclude Befehl verwenden.
Mein Problem: Ich habe eine Datei (donot.txt bzw. donot) angelegt und Zeilenweise Dateiendungen eingetragen, z.B. .log, .dat, ... .
Der Fehler: Beim ausführen des xcopy befehls erscheint die Fehlermeldung das die Datei donot.txt bzw. donot nicht gelesen werden kann.
WARUM? Was mache ich falsch?
Welches Format muß die Datei haben damit es funktioniert?
HILFE !

Danke im voraus
Ralf


----------



## Peter Bönnen (10. April 2004)

Hast du denn auch den korrekten Pfad zur  "donot" Datei angegeben? Die Fehlermeldung sagt halt, dass die Datei entweder nicht existiert (also nicht an der angegebenen Stelle) oder dass sie (evtl. wegen Dateisystemberechtigungen) nicht zum lesen geöffnet werden kann.

Peter


----------



## e-shrek (10. April 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber das Problem hat sich eben bzw. letzte nacht noch erledigt (hab vergessen hier zu posten, sorry).
Im endeffekt hab ich eigentlich gar nicht so viel verändert, ich habe die Datei einfach exclude.lst bzw ausschluss.lst genannt und schon hat's funktioniert.
Es sind übrigens die gleichen Dteien wie vorher einfach  nur umbenannt.
Scheinbar braucht XCOPY den Dateinamen mit der Endung .lst.


----------

